# Solved: MS OUTLOOK is moving very slow and not responding



## brion dublin (May 4, 2007)

MS OUTLOOK 2003 is moving very slow and not responding.
I am not sure what's is going on!!, can't move around and delete my junk files,or search for large files that may be slowing me down..
WHAT CAN I DO??
I ran spysweeper, AVG antivirus and Ccleaner, but things are still slow,very slow.
My outlook is the worst but it seem my explorer is acting a bit slow too, but nothing as bad as my Outlook.
Does Anyone know what might help this??.
My boss is going to be mad that i can't respond to email on monday morning, so i need to fix it asap!!
PLEASE HELP!!

THANK YOU
BRION


----------



## ck78 (Jun 26, 2007)

brion dublin said:


> MS OUTLOOK 2003 is moving very slow and not responding.
> I am not sure what's is going on!!, can't move around and delete my junk files,or search for large files that may be slowing me down..
> WHAT CAN I DO??
> I ran spysweeper, AVG antivirus and Ccleaner, but things are still slow,very slow.
> ...


Hi Brion,

I guess u might have a Oversized .pst.
usually, when the .pst file size goes above 1.6 GB, u will start to face problems such as Slowness, Hanged, Not Responding, cant received emails, cant send emails.

maybe u wanna try Archiving your old mails, or Create another brand new .pst.
U will NOT lose all your old mails, just that u will have 2 Inbox.


----------



## brion dublin (May 4, 2007)

I Had Received A Bunch Of Attachments In My 52 New Mails,hugh Files....
So I Had To Go Throe Each One And Move Or Delete,i Took Forever
,but After That The Program Went Back To Normal.
Thanks For All The Feed Back

B


----------

